

Hacking in TV Shows Is Awful, but Should We Care? - leonaves
http://thelateseries.com/musings/hacking-in-tv-shows-is-awful-but-should-we-care

======
jack-r-abbit
I _just_ watched this episode this morning. I was thinking the same thing. It
kind of went off the rails a bit. But the show is based off a comic book and
the hacking in this episode is not the most far fetched thing they've done. I
just laugh it off as entertainment.

Another show that uses quite a bit of over the top hacking in the plot is
Scorpion[1]

[1] [http://www.cbs.com/shows/scorpion/](http://www.cbs.com/shows/scorpion/)

------
hoodoof
No because its fiction, not a documentary.

